# Railroad Car Bridge



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

This popped up on my Facebook feed from a non-train friend. Interesting idea for a bridge:








Found this one as well on a Google search:









Scott


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott

searchthe threads on MLS. I think randy Stone started one earlier that had lots of posts. Interestingly, your first pic was one of the earliest posted.

Still working on my heat pump install for the AGB [Above Ground Basement].


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a Rail Road flat car across a creek up near Forestville CA. 

JJ


----------

